# Boeing Employees Model Railroad Club Swap Meet



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

it's in Kent today, but,, will there be train layouts there? or just people selling stuff out of boxes?


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

There was the Boeing Club Layout, but it's two halls worth of trains!


----------

